# ceiling replacement



## celticnurse (Aug 28, 2011)

hi all....newbie here but not new to camping. i love camping in our older (1996) Jayco 320FKS TT. we just don't go as often as i'd like to 
anyway, this past spring we noticed a leak in the bedroom (it's a back bedroom, not sure if that matters). anyway, DH repaired the roof and took off the inside ceiling panels in the bedroom. the plastic/vinyl covering the hard ceiling (plywood, i think) is buckling/all wavy. 
so my question is this: does anyone know of a company where we can purchase the ceiling panels? can we make them ourselves? if so, are there instructions anywhere? DH can cut the wood, it's just the coating/covering of the plywood we would need instruction on, that is, if it's possible to do it that way. 

thanks in advance for any/all help and instruction.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

If you are confident do it yourselfers then it certainly sounds like your plan is possible. You'll need to be able to tell what's rotted and there needs replacing especially if you can determine any of the damage is to the load bearing parts of the trailer body.

You can try contacting Jayco and they might be able to provide a supplier for the panels but you can guess this will be pricey. There are also plenty of RV supply stores that can either make or sell panels for you to use.

Make sure if ordering externally you measure twice (length, width and thickness) and write this all down since it's easily confused or forgotten. The coverings might require some work to match but in the call to Jayco if you provide the VIN they might be able to describe what you have for when you are looking for a source.


----------



## bethM (Jul 4, 2011)

*jayco too!!!! hello!!!!*

i thought i was the only one who had a jayco... i feel better now.....!!!
im new t o rv-ing!!!! divorce..ie!!!! let him have everything.... to get out of bad marraige of 30 years!!!!! these folks on here are very helpful like family!!!!!:welcome:


----------

